# The Official Penny Hardaway Expiring Contract Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Post reported Sunday he was discussing a deal for Hardaway with four teams — Seattle, Denver, Orlando, Portland — trying to create more room under the salary cap. A league executive who has spoken to Thomas said yesterday that a fifth team is slowly emerging and could be the Timberwolves or Lakers. The Knicks want an established young player such as Earl Watson, Marko Jaric, Reggie Evans, Darius Miles or Lamar Odom.
> 
> The Knicks and Lakers were discussing a deal of Hardaway for Odom, but Los Angeles was hellbent on having Channing Frye included, and the Knicks rejected it. Word out of L.A. is Thomas would have gone for it had the Lakers added rookie center Andrew Bynum.
> 
> A source said while Frye is virtually untouchable, two significant assets or a Kevin Garnett-type player would have to come in return. "Isiah believes there's four, five teams desperate for Hardaway's contract, because there aren't a lot of Hardaways [players with maximum expiring contracts] out there this year," a person familiar with the situation said. "He thinks the offers will get better between now and the deadline. But it has to make sense for the future."


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/59993.htm


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

> But it has to make sense for the future."


Just like all of Isiah's moves


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Isiah stop dreaming dude. There's a better version of Hardaway in Chicago. His name is Tim Thomas and the bulls can thank YOU for giving him to them.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone else think it's funny that Penny, Tim Thomas and Antonio Davis are probably the "best" expiring contracts out there, which means that they were all recently among the "worst" contracts in the league, and coincidentally enough, all have Knick ties. Isn't it ironic?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's more ironic that Thomas let them all go when that would be something like $45 million off the cap _this summer_. Think of the shape the Knicks would be in if they hadn't taken on those extra contracts and extra money. They might have even been able to afford a free agent without giving him $30 million (á la Jerome James... or whatever they gave him).


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Isiah stop dreaming dude. There's a better version of Hardaway in Chicago. His name is Tim Thomas and the bulls can thank YOU for giving him to them.


haha kitty, is that sarcasm? well we had one in exchange in A.D., but we gave him away. and so. we should trade who have 1 year remaiing on their contracts for all our guys and try to pull for someone big in 07


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> haha kitty, is that sarcasm? well we had one in exchange in A.D., but we gave him away. and so. we should trade who have 1 year remaiing on their contracts for all our guys and try to pull for someone big in 07


I'm not EXACTLY Kitty :biggrin: 

Although we do tend to yell at Isiah Thomas and Larry Brown the same way.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jalen rose will become a hot topic this season, since his contract is expriing, i dont know why but it seems for me i REALLY, REALLY want harrington, here. thomas has said he thinks he has enough pieces to draw in al forom the hawks. and for penny, IMO, i want to trade him for Marko jaric, a demoted, underrated PG. ge's a great player, and playing behind ricky davis, and troy hudson hurts his reputation, just like channing frye. If Frye started the game, he could be our franchise player. he only plays 26 minutes per game, and among that scores 13.4 PPG, give bime time, he will be a 30 point scorer, and gets alot of opportunities to get offensive and defensive rebounds. REmmeber he grabbed 14 boards yesterday, with little playing time.... 

we have 4 upcoming free agents, and we can also use THEM as expiring contracts. jackie butler, ariza, rose, and taylor, and hardaway arre all upcoming free agents and we can use them as bait to draw in interest from teams like we are doing with hardaway, we CAN be a contending team, we CAN make the rite moves, but we just have to think smart.

Unfortunately, Zeke is way off from thinking 'SMART" at this moment......


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

No harrington, no evans, no jaric, no watson, no martin.

no no no no no no no no no no no.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I'm not EXACTLY Kitty :biggrin:
> 
> Although we do tend to yell at Isiah Thomas and Larry Brown the same way.


HAHAHA. i feel like an idiot. but anyways sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> If Frye started the game, he could be our franchise player. he only plays 26 minutes per game, and among that scores 13.4 PPG, give bime time, he will be a 30 point scorer, and gets alot of opportunities to get offensive and defensive rebounds.


wasn't frye the only rookie to score 30 this year? and didn't he do it more than once? just asking kinda hazy from my memory


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> wasn't frye the only rookie to score 30 this year? and didn't he do it more than once? just asking kinda hazy from my memory


yea, he did, but i mean more frequently than he does and his season average can be 30 ppg. He can be up there if he wanted to


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> yea, he did, but i mean more frequently than he does and his season average can be 30 ppg. He can be up there if he wanted to


 its harder to remain a constant rate over a longer period than a short one.

14 over 24 mins is easier than 30 in 48.

I don't think he's capable of 30 a game.


----------

